# After Market Key Fob



## Red Rocket (Sep 6, 2019)

I saw there was information on how to do it in the manual. Not sure how easy it is to do and if it works or not. I was wondering the same thing because I was thinking of getting a extra one to have. Seems like it is easier to program another remote while you have two existing ones already.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Aftermarket fobs for keyed or keyless ignition?
I'dbe very interested in some cheap spares for the keyless cars.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is a possible source:








Key Fob Remote for Chevrolet Cruze 2017 2018 2019


New Flip Key Fob Keyless Entry Remote Replacement for LXP-T003



www.remotesremotes.com


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks I see it mentions 'Dealer or automotive locksmith programming is required' 
I was hoping to avoid this, I have contacted a few on ebay and waiting to hear back.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

The keyless ignition fobs are user programmable, but once they're paired to a car they can't be paired to another, at least not with the procedure in the owner's manual. I bought some used fobs on eBay and found them useless.

Any older than Cruze GM car I've had needed dealer or locksmith to mate the door opener remote to the car, so I suspect it's the same with key ignition Cruze.


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

All the GM models I have owned, I have always been able to pair them, my last was and Olds that worked OK.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Taxman said:


> The keyless ignition fobs are user programmable, but once they're paired to a car they can't be paired to another, at least not with the procedure in the owner's manual. I bought some used fobs on eBay and found them useless.
> 
> Any older than Cruze GM car I've had needed dealer or locksmith to mate the door opener remote to the car, so I suspect it's the same with key ignition Cruze.


Yeah for my Cruze I just placed in the cup holder and it programmed itself. It's in the manual somewhere I only did it once.


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

Which manual?, don't see it in the Handbook or the service manual I got on line.
I was recently told by a locksmith here that it would have to be done by a dealership by hooking in to the processor unit.
T.W.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

New key fob w/ only spare key?


Bought a 2012 Eco model from shady dealership a couple weeks ago. It only came with one spare key, its not even the original GM. I bought some replacement fobs with the key built in but I'm only interested in the fob part as I don't want to go get it cut (right now at least) Is there a way I...




www.cruzetalk.com





Just-A-Key


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

This is the Gen2 2018 so keyless entry/ignition.
T.W.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

TeckyWalla said:


> Which manual?, don't see it in the Handbook or the service manual I got on line.
> I was recently told by a locksmith here that it would have to be done by a dealership by hooking in to the processor unit.
> T.W.


Page 35 of the owner's manual.


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

Unfortunately it states " This feature not available in Canada" Heck knows why!??
T.W.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

So the "I have both old fobs" procedure works in Canada, but the "I don't have two fobs but I have a key and a half hour" procedure doesn't work there? And you lost a fob?


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

The 2018 manual I have states, applies to Key vehicles only.
I would just like a spare keyless fob for security.
I only have one with the vehicle.
T.W.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I gave the wrong page number. Keep reading until you get to the keyless part. 
You can try the 30 minute method if you have a new fob, but it's entirely possible that the Canadian market BCM's don't allow the 30 minute method, since the manual says it doesn't work in Canada. 
Yet another reason to watch out for my local Chevy dealer selling used cars they bought at the Montreal auction.


----------

